# My Hyena Fursona :)



## Sumi (Sep 18, 2011)

Name: Harley
Age: 17
Sex: Female
Species: Hyena
Height: 5'2
Weight: 160

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: She has tan fur, but the hair color changes all the time.
- Markings: Spots
- Eye color: Hazel
- Other features: 
Behavior and Personality: She's a silly, random girl. 

Skills: Can play Violin. 
Weaknesses: Needles.

Likes: Food, animals, fun people.
Dislikes: Needles, rap

History:


Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6503407
Goal:
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food: Pasta
Favorite drink: Unsweet ice tea.
Favorite location: 
Favorite weather: Cold weather
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food:  
Least liked drink: Milk
Least liked location: Hospitals
Least liked weather: Thunder storms

Favorite person: Andy The Fox.
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Candy-Corn, Andy, Waffles...
Relations: 
Enemies: 
Significant other: Andy The Fox. 
Orientation: 						

(Still working on it )


----------



## Telnac (Sep 19, 2011)

Ut-oh.  Lioness & hyena bios posted one right after the other.  

I like what you have so far.  Look forward to reading it when you have it all fleshed out!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2011)

I always thought your hyena was called Sumi. Guess ya learn something new each day.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh man! Awesome. 

We need moar hyenas.

Looks like she drives a Lotus Exige through the city @ 115mph


----------

